# Bitte eines Gästepasses



## arkohlar (9. Juli 2012)

ich bitte hier um einen gästepass, da ich mir eventuell diablo 3 kaufen möchte, sofern dies auf meinem pc läuft, was ich hoffentlich in einer demo sehen würde.
bei einigen spielen habe ich technsiche probleme, sodass die betroffenen spiele dauerhaft abstürzen, jedoch nicht bei allen(es liegt nicht daran, dass mein pc zu schlecht ist).

ich würde mich sehr über einen gästepass freuen, da ich so sehen kann, ob diablo bei mir funktioniert und ab sich somit ein kauf für mich lohnt.

Lg arkohlar


----------

